# Image Permissions



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

When I upload an image to the gallery, it just shows as 'unauthorised to view this image'. Same when I try to insert into a thread using the URL.
I can see some others images in the gallery, but mostly the same as above.
Any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Me too - can't even see my own stuff


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can you give more information - file type, example links etc?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Same here.If I click the "No Entry" sign the Pic appears.








Hoggy.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

As Hoggy says.
If you insert the image into a thread (using the IMG tags) all you get is the 'no entry sign' - no click/link.
Filetypes are standard JPG within required size limits.
Hope that helps.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Test


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Seems to work here and in the gallery for me. I'm on my phone and don't have much time to look at it until tonight but I'll post it to support in the mean time.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

my sig, which comes from:
gallery/image.php?album_id=1473&image_id=3690

and 
......well, I went back to add another one;









but it's gone the same way; :?

Everything's showing as 300 x 300, even when it's not :? :? :?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We're looking into this.

AS


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Any news? If it helps, it is not platform specific; does the same on Mac, Ipad, Nexus and my work PC.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't find anything with what I have access to but I have noticed and passed on some observations from tests - yes not platform specific and also apparently cumulative in that images become blocked that were previously viewed successfully during session viewing gallery.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

The gallery issue should now be fixed.

gallery/index.php

Regards,

~ AS


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Look like it  Thanks.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Problem has returned again - was OK this morning & now getting permissions issue again!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just tried quite a few images from different owners in gallery & appears to work O.K. for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

That's weird it's OK from my Iphone, but not on my Mac ❓


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah - definitely not right on Mac / latest Safari, but OK on Safari on the iPhone


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll send this over to our tech team, sorry for the inconvenience

KN Community Support


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

OK again today ! ? ! ?

Not changed anything at all on Macbook / Safari (not even cleared cache), but error now gone.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to hear it? Hopefully it keeps working for you 

KN Community Support


----------

